# Baby Dart growing up



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

January 29th: I brought home a baby betta. I named the tiny fish Darting Patterns (Dart for short).

I will update this thread periodically to keep track of Dart's development, which I hope others will find as interesting as I do. 


The half gallon tank was temporary as I awaited a proper heater for my 6.6 gallon Bookshelf Aquarium.








"Is it food?" Tiny Dart is so curious about anything and everything!









The gravel is a point of curiosity too. ^^ The stripes are fascinating to me: they fade in and out depending on Dart's excitement level.









Dart has an excellent appetite. Here, he/she is gobbling up a piece of bloodworm.

---

About a week later (Feb. 8th) Dart was transferred to the Bookshelf Aquarium and duckweed floating plants were added.









Which of course had to be investigated thoroughly. ^^


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Week 3 (Feb. 17): New 6500 kelvin bulb! Plus some more plants.









See the tail lengthening?









You can barely see in this photo that Dart has a blue/purple shimmer. So pretty! ^_^


















In this one you can see a "branching" appearing in the tail struts. I'm wondering what that will develop into?









Who is watching whom? Huh?


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is so cool... i have a few fry myself from my first spawn... and its just so fascinating to watch them get bigger and develop personalities


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think i should make a log of sparta, but cute fishie :3


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! I think a log for Sparta is an excellent idea, bettalover1507. :-D

Oh wow, frostysnow, I can only imagine how exciting the first spawn must be! It really is so absorbing, just watching them grow and change and get certain attitudes. My sister got a baby from Petco the week before I got Dart and it's so fun comparing them. Her baby is absolutely fearless and practically goes up for a pet whenever she puts her hand in the tank to make adjustments! Crazy little thing. Dart is a bit more cautious, but he/she did nibble on me once lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Davina said:


> Thanks! I think a log for Sparta is an excellent idea, bettalover1507. :-D
> 
> Oh wow, frostysnow, I can only imagine how exciting the first spawn must be! It really is so absorbing, just watching them grow and change and get certain attitudes. My sister got a baby from Petco the week before I got Dart and it's so fun comparing them. Her baby is absolutely fearless and practically goes up for a pet whenever she puts her hand in the tank to make adjustments! Crazy little thing. Dart is a bit more cautious, but he/she did nibble on me once lol.


thanks but it will get boring soon because his growth rate is SUPER DUPER SLOW:lol: i really don't know why :| he is going to be 3 months next week :shock: and he isn't even an inch yet


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks but it will get boring soon because his growth rate is SUPER DUPER SLOW:lol: i really don't know why :| he is going to be 3 months next week :shock: and he isn't even an inch yet


Sure it's a he? Females tend to stay smaller...


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! Can't wait to see how he is growing


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Sure it's a he? Females tend to stay smaller...


nope i don't know :lol: "he" just stuck for sparta, even though is he is a she she/he will be named "sparta"


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

SecretStich said:


> Aww what a cutie! Can't wait to see how he is growing


Thanks, Secret!  I can't either!


Aww, bettalover1507, Sparta sounds like an adorable little tiny one! I do hope growth kicks in soon for him (or her ^.^), though. It'll probably just suddenly take off one day.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is just he'll be an adult next week 0-o because 3 months is supposed to be an adult betta :lol: and he isn't an inch


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

*Dart's growth UPDATE*

Hey, everyone. Sorry for the delay in the photo journal -- changing computers is a bit of a hassle.

I kept up the photography (just didn't upload them) and got at least one good shot each week.  Now I will post them!

Week 4 (Feb. 24th):









Week 5 (March 2nd): Dart's color is showing more and more but I'm still not certain what it'll turn out to be...

















Here you can see how shimmery blue the tail is!

Week 6 (March 9th):
Look at these stripes...









Now at these! My mom calls Dart a plaid fish, lol!









Breeding stripes/bars, right? So Dart is a girl! :-D I'm so proud of her! <3

I couldn't quite get a decent shot of her breeding bars aside from the above - at moments it is really strikingly obvious. She gets them whenever she inspects her reflection on the back of the tank and then they fade by the time she comes over to say hi to me. I love how change-able her patterns are. So neat! She also gets red like that, especially in her fins, at feeding times. Does that mean she's a red? Or is she just blushing from excitement?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute! :-D


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute and I love the photos with the progress he/she has gone through!


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> it is just he'll be an adult next week 0-o because 3 months is supposed to be an adult betta :lol: and he isn't an inch


Hey, bettalover1507, how's Sparta's growth coming along? Still a tiny little guy?


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I'm so proud of my little one! ^^ Every little change is fascinating and I'm super excited to see what happens next!


----------

